# Has Helped .. some BM's..whey protein



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

Amazon, pretty good reviews!http://www.amazon.com/Optimum-Nutrition-St...d/dp/B000QSNYGIhttp://www.optimumnutrition.com/products/1...dard-p-201.htmlWhy does it work?http://www.wheygoldstandard.com/howitworks/hydrolized (partially broken down already)Hey All,I'm as bad as many of you..I've tried everything as well. A few months ago a co-worker was trying to lose weight and so went on a "protein diet". (Oprah did this when she got very thin.. years ago.) My coworker was having success, so I tried the protein diet as well (100% standard whey protein, double rich chocolate, link above). I almost never have an non-laxative assisted BM, but I actually got one with the whey protein! The whey is hydrolyzed, which means it's broken down in a manner that's easier for digestion. I'm not certain which element is helping, but a few theories:* the hydrolyzed process allows for easier digestion, which puts less stress on my GI system, allowing for a BM* some whey protein mixes additional digestion enzymes, which are helping the process.* Aminogen (an ingredient) supports protein digestion and reducing or eliminating the gas, bloating and constipation protein can sometimes cause. (hmm..could be aminogen!) http://www.triarco.com/consumercenter/aminogen/Ingredients of 100% standard whey proteinhttp://www.optimumnutrition.com/products/i...ey-gs-facts.jpgprotein blend (whey protein isolate)whey protein concentratewhey peptidesartificial flavorlecithinacesulfame potassiumaminogen (mystery helper?)lactaseOne of the reported side effects of this whey protein is loose stools...sign me up!..hahaI'm certainly not cured, but this stuff has helped me, and it might be worth it for others to try as well.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Interesting. It has always seemed to me that protein has not helped me. Perhaps you have just been lucky enough to find the right thing for you.I wonder if anyone else has tried that...anyone ?


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

There's a product you can buy in the UK probably in the USA too and it's called Molkosan and Molkosan Vitality and I'm sure that has whey in it and it's supposed to help with constipation.


----------

